# Shower pan liner



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Never done but I seen one guy do it and it look like crap , I want to know how to do it and do it right pictures are appreciated too!


----------



## hawkeye77 (Feb 20, 2009)

What type of pan liner are you wondering about?


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Pvc liner


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Interesting I didn't know there were different types either


----------



## hawkeye77 (Feb 20, 2009)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dRwu1SE_Ass
Check this out I think it will answer some questions


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

hawkeye77 said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dRwu1SE_Ass
> Check this out I think it will answer some questions


Huh?? Pea gravel at drain.. lessen the concrete thicken and weaken, too?? And would not use the sqaure towel since I get jiggering and putting cuts at wall edge..


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

When making a mortar bed over plywood you should staple tar paper and wire lath before applying the slope coat


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Don't have pics of the concrete slope bit here's some of a liner and the corners.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

More pics.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

4" required up the walls, i do 6". The corner of the seat is 4". 4" overlap on seams. I didn't have to go that high on the back of the seat, i just didnt feel like cutting it off.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Just saw the video. I've never put down liquid nails on the concrete. I primer and glue my liner to the drain body as opposed to what they did. His corner to the right of where he was rolling the dam corner looks like ****.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Schluter Kurti (sp). Best I have ever seen.

Had to use a lead pan about 12 years ago north of Chicago, pita.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Huh?? Pea gravel at drain.. lessen the concrete thicken and weaken, too?? And would not use the sqaure towel since I get jiggering and putting cuts at wall edge..



Pea gravel is to allow seepage into the weep holes. The good tile guys do this every time. As well as pre sloped pan installs.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

dhal22 said:


> Pea gravel is to allow seepage into the weep holes. The good tile guys do this every time. As well as pre sloped pan installs.


Agree on that, but that much??? But do good title guys make sure the titles won't leak??


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

chonkie said:


> Don't have pics of the concrete slope bit here's some of a liner and the corners.



Oh man that nice


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

PVC liners are flawed. Go with a surface applied membrane or Kerdi. I applied this membrane on an existing tile shower base that had failed. This was a retrofit on an existing shower, they now have a pan that will never fail, and I didn't have to rip out the shower base. I could have keep the tiles on the wall also, but the home owner wanted new tile patern there


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Only way to fly...

Schluter Kerdi...


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Redwood said:


> Only way to fly...
> 
> Schluter Kerdi...


Looks sweet...I'm assuming those systems come pre-pitched?


----------



## GrtLksPlbr (Aug 12, 2014)

When it comes to 40 mil vinyl pans, start out with your material square to walls and keep every corner crisp and sharp and the liner flat and smooth. It helps if it's not cold in the building. It also helps if you have a knack for wrapping gifts, because being able to visualize what you're trying to accomplish gives you a leg up on being able to do a clean job.

I've known some guys that were great plumbers, but just couldn't do a nice panning job to save their azzes. It's not easy for everyone.


----------



## kimo (Jul 22, 2011)

FWIW There's been a recent debate ref. shower pan liners in the johnbridge.com tiling site. There's also lots of pics and diagrams of various applications on the same site forums.


----------



## tater6061 (Feb 25, 2013)

If I use the 40 mil, I get my measurements, and pre fold the pan on clean floor in the middle of the room. Then I slope the floor. I go and start on the rest of the top out while the sandmix + Portland is drying(I add about a 44 oz cup per 80#).Then I lay the pan in, stand it up and tack it to the walls with galv roofing nails, (not clipped).


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

I go 8" up perimeter. 2" above threshold I believe is code. The pics of the pan were exactly how I do them also. I use preformed corners, as in the pics. I have heard of guys not wanting to spend for corners and make their own. No idea how. Why would you want to rake a chance for less than $40 ?


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

If you are looking into learning how to put a pan in johnbridge.com . I have installed copper and lead pans. The only kind I have not installed is hot mop pans. I always bring my pan material up 8 inches to. When we install a seat we build the pan then build a cement block seat and place a piece of stone or granite over the block and tile up the seat. This way the seat can't rot out. We also bring the pan material up the wall and use redcoat or another material on the backerboard. This way if the seat leaks it goes into your pan and will last until someone tears it out because they want something newer. Good luck on your installs.


----------

